# 68 rally II trim rings



## mainegoat68 (May 5, 2011)

I have a question about 68 rally II trim rings. They show flat lip, stepped lip, round lip, in the vendor catalogs. If I remember correctly, mine had a flat (maybe stepped?) lip, and was a brushed type finish, not shiny chrome. When I bought the car in '79 it had 2 beat up rings on it but they got lost over time. Does anyone know what came on a 68? And if so, where's the best place, if any, to get a set? Between '79 and now, my memory has taken a beating. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Early style (brushed 4 clip attachment) 14x6 Rally wheel trim rings are very hard to find in NOS or even nice restorable shape. Over the years, have spent many days going through parts stocks & digging through school buses full of user trim rings.

Repro's...
In the early 90's, Kirban was selling a brushed 4 clip trim ring for the first Rally I reproduction wheels. Kirban marketed both of these & it was revealed the trim rings were actually a discontinued Mopar trim ring. 

For quite a few years, Ames and PY offered various reproductions for this application. Blk69Judge may be able to shed a little more light on the difference in the original and these later higher quality repro's. From what ive viewed,mbelieve it's in the depth and shape of the notch for the valvestem. In ck'ing Ames website, a while back, did notice there was an INQUIRE next to the parts listing for what was their brushed repro trim ring for the early Rally wheel usage.


----------



## mainegoat68 (May 5, 2011)

Thanks, Pinion. I'm going with 14x7's, from a 69 I believe. I'll keep the 14x6's in my cellar. I found one of the oem rings hanging on the wall of a friends garage, where I used to work on the car many years ago. It has a square, stepped lip, and appears to have a brushed, or satin type finish. Being for the 6" wheel, it's around 2.25" deep. It has clips all the way around, not just 4. I'll do some more research, I guess. I'll see how the 6" rings look on a 7" wheel.


----------



## mainegoat68 (May 5, 2011)

Talked to Ames, their T110F is a set of brushed finish, square, stepped lip rings, that are as close as you'll find to the oem ones. That is according to them. They stated there are small dimples barely noticeable on the finish, some kind of imperfection, I guess. I'll keep doing research in the meantime.


----------

